# ABKC show April 14, 2012 in Mass



## ames

Just came across a show that is going to be around me, and since I don't really find may shows in the north east I wanted to give everyone time to plan on coming so I will have people to go with  lol

If anyone has any information about it, I am not really sure about the kennels like you all or who is presenting it. I kinda got into a heated discussion with one guy on the MVB page about breeding for color only, nothing else, oh wait he wants to make money too.... Anyway, I am trying to find out if he is connected to the sponsors MVB or PPK or just some dude on the MVB page like myself.

I know you will find idiots everywhere this guy really mad me sad for what he is doing to the breed.










If anyone around can meet up there or head down, Rochester, MA is on the South Shore before you get to the cape. Let me know!

Shanon, we better be going


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Hey Amy! I'm going if you drive lol! I dont know the South shore for jack ****! We definitely need to meet up before that though girl  maybe we will get a mild day in March where we can take the dogs for a walk


----------



## angelbaby

regardless if he is connected its ABKC sponsored I would go if I were you just for experience and no matter how many arses are there , there will be some good people too. Every show has people like you just described unfortunately its an epidemic in the bully community it seems you will always run into those who are $$$ driven or color driven. Good reason to go you can take mental note on some kennels and know never to deal with them and perhaps find a couple great ones you can recommend to others later on.

Besides Ames I want some pictures atleast LOL..... Dont be like smiggs and forget to take them lol I want lots


----------



## ames

sounds good Shanon, and if this weather keeps up every few days will be mild (fingers crossed) I'll totally drive and if you want to bring Bella then I will leave Mel home since its closer to him and further for you to get back to her 

Angel, I will be all over pictures I swear. I just hope Shanon really comes with me


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

ames said:


> sounds good Shanon, and if this weather keeps up every few days will be mild (fingers crossed) I'll totally drive and if you want to bring Bella then I will leave Mel home since its closer to him and further for you to get back to her
> 
> Angel, I will be all over pictures I swear. I just hope Shanon really comes with me


Geez Amy.....hold a gun to my head why don't ya! Lol! I do want to go I just don't know how I will deal with the arses as Angel said lol! I hate stupid ignorant breeders! And, I would love to bring Bella but will leave her home with moms while we go so feel free to bring Mel  I will definitely be taking pics to


----------



## angelbaby

LOL its all good Bella , found the perfect thing for you 








Keeps all the arses away LOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

angelbaby said:


> LOL its all good Bella , found the perfect thing for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeps all the arses away LOL


Lmao! That is awesome! So Angel.....this show is legit right? Do they usually have t-shirt vendors and other things for sale as well at these shows?


----------



## angelbaby

I have no idea I think so , but we dont have ABKC up here. It says on the banner its a ABKC event so looks to be legit.


----------



## ames

hahaha Shanon is gonna get my ass kicked at this show I know she is lol. Its all good though I got your back. I just wanna take a look and see and hope there are some sane ones in between all the crazy BYB ones. The one guy, who owns the land where the event is happening is known to breed and not give papers because he wants to make the puppies affordable. Ummm seriously, how can people THINK that makes them seem like a GOOD breeder???? UGHHH I just groaned and tried to explain and then realized he was just to unintelligent to grasp what I was saying... Should be some good people though cause we are going and cant be the only ones with a brain girl!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Lol! I promise I will be a good girl Amy  I may not start the fight ......but I will finish it


----------



## ames

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Lol! I promise I will be a good girl Amy  I may not start the fight ......but I will finish it


lmao you are a goof


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

ames said:


> lmao you are a goof


Yup! Lol! :angeldevi


----------



## EckoMac

Shannon, this is the perfect oppertunity for you to look at the locals and maybe find a kennel to keep an eye on for when you are ready to get the Bully of your dreams. 
Most ABKC shows are chock full of vendors. The one I went to in Tampa had several booths with collars, one with T-shirts and one photography. That I can remember, it was my birthday weekend after all. 
You will have an awesome time, especially since you'll be going with other Bully lovers. I had to leave after only an hour because everyone else was "bored". 
Take a ton of pics especially the ones you like and I can't wait to see them and hear about your experience.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Yes Shanna I thought of that to. Although the dude hosting it is questionable I can at least get a feel for a reputable breeder and what I'm looking for  Amy and I will take lots of pics


----------

